# Daisy Pics!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, well Daisy still isn't a fan of the flash, or the shutter sound... so I'm still working on some good pictures of her. I wanted to share two pictures from yesterday though...

Here is Daisy with Max my cat, Max insists on petting Daisy whenever he can, he always goes with the quills and is crazy gentle. (Max is declawed, not by me, and loves everything, you should see him kissing all my bj dolls)










And here is Daisy snuggling with me on the couch, always the sleepy girl at 5 in the afternoon.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh wow! :lol: 

what camera are you using?


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Daisy is beautiful! So darling! I love seeing Max with her


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

So cute, love the close-up.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable and so is Max cat.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww...they're both so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Two cuties!  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They make a good pair! Thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So Precious!!! I love both pictures. I think that Max is a cutie too. Such a sweet picture of them together.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Max is my heart, he's such an affectionate boy. 

Oh and I'm just using an older cannon point and click camera, sometimes the macro setting captures incredible detail, but it's all hit and miss. I have a larger DSLR, but Daisy huffs every time the shutter goes on it, so I have all these distrorted angry hedgie pics when I use that camera. I was hoping to take some festive shots but see now that the deadline for the wheel contest is tomorrow! 

Guess I know what we'll be trying when I get home from work today. hahaha.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

I love the hedgies name Daisy, sounds really sweet 
& cute pictures, love the second one

but can't you turn camera sounds off on a dslr?


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

awww it's like Max is saying "nite nite daisy" too cute!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy came with her name, I wanted to change it when she came to live with us, but it just seems to have stuck. I call her Daisybutt, Hedgie, Hedieroo... hahah. it keeps evolving but she's still officially Daisy. 

It's the actual sound of the shutter opening and closing, not the sound effect. I wish it were quietier. haha. 

I am just hoping she gets used to being photographed, she seems more responsive lately though.


----------

